# eye discharge/crusties in nigi kid???



## savannahg (Mar 28, 2012)

my nigi whether has eye discharge on one side of his face and crusties on the other. it might be from the sudden weather change (sunny and warm a couple days ago to raining), but my doe doesnt have any of the eye discharge so i have a feeling the weather isnt the problem...any ideas on what it could be??


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I went down to do morning feedings a few weeks ago and one of my does eye's was shut with discharge coming out of it and crusty on the other side. I went running to the house thinking it was pink eye. I was frantically looking for some neosporin and saline to clean it out. I got back down there she was fine and walking around like nothing happened and had lost the discharge and the crusties (guess she wiped her own eyes).

Couple days later her half sister is doing same thing and this time I just opened it up right there and she had part of the pellet bedding I was using in her eye. Got it out, flushed it good with saline and she was fine. Needless to say I changed the bedding!

Anyway I would give it a good rinse and see if there is something in there, I imagine with the weather changes some allergies can also happen (were having same problem, was close to 90 yesterday, today it's 20 degrees cooler and raining) which is going to cause another round of pollens to come out. I'm sure some others will chime in with what might be going on, that have more experience then I do 

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... :greengrin: 


Wash all the crud off and flush eye clean...you can put penG in the eye ...for a few days... it sounds like a cold in the eye.... :wink:


----------

